# anyone got a "cure" for PMT!!!!!!!



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Has anyone got a cure for PMT?  I suffer really bad & it doesn't help knowing every month is another month not pregnant?

I've tried evening primrose & they made me feel sick!!

Chocolate & Alcohol is a good one but I'm putting on to much weight, any ideas I'd love to know, apologies if I should have posted else where, still fairly new to these boards!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I find that breaking plates helps for me but wouldn't necessarily recommend it !  Let me know if you find a cure


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

I'm not sure if it helps with PMT but Agnus Castus is supposed to balance out your hormones, so in a way must help with PMT symptoms  

I've also heard that accupuncture can help relieve PMT 

Kim xxx


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Superal

I have has Acupuncture - and for once I wasn't Psychic ***** from hell      and it did wonders for the pain side as well.

Worth a go

Take Care *Rachel*


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Kimmy

I took AC to regulate my cycles and it certainly helped with PMT.  Now back to being regular again and not taking it, dh has noticed the mood changes!!

Karen x


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

reflexology is good i don't suffer with pmt really but my friend does.  She has had reflexology for about a year and she hasn't threatened her dh since     so if it can calm her down it must work.


love

Sam
xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

sambez  at your friend !


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

ha ha ha ha 

i nearly fell off my chair at the penguin jennifer1 where did u get it i want it lol

love

Sam


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I liked the penguin too!!!  Re dealing with PMT, I used to get quite bad PMT mood swings and assorted aches/pains every month.  I went on a healthy eating regime to help ttc, and although it hasn't helped the ttc (so far!), it did make a big difference to the PMT symptoms.  I rarely get mood swings or aches and pains at all now.

The main differences were that I started eating more healthily generally and in particular started eating more regularly during the day - apparently this keeps your blood sugar from getting too low. and this helps ward the PMT off.  I now always eat breakfast - porridge or some other wholegrain cereal without too much sugar -  and I eat oatcakes or small amounts of dried fruit during the day to try to avoid sugar dips between meals. I haven't tried the GI diet but apparently it is quite a good model to follow for PMT as it helps regulate sugar dips.  I found that losing a bit of weight helped although this was probably linked to starting eating a better diet generally.  I also cut out caffeine and think this helped.  I took Agnus Castus for a year although I stopped taking it about six months ago - I did notice a difference when I started taking it although this was when I was sorting out my diet generally so don't know exactly what made the difference. The Women's Nutritional Advisory Service (Google the name to find their website) has info on PMT and their founders (Drs Maryon Stewart and Alan Stewart) have published a book called "Every Woman's Health Guide" which suggests ways of dealing with PMT as well as a range of other ailments based primarily on diet changes and supplements which you might find interesting if you can get hold of it.  

All the best.  Ellie.

PS: my sister swears by a natural progesterone cream (made from yams, I think) which you rub on your skin - she says it made a huge difference to her PMT.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

thanks for all your replies, there is some really good advice & help been given & I'm certainly going to look into some of the things you lovely girls have recommended.........now all I need is a cure for a hangover, had a few to many glasses of wine last night!


----------

